# Red Wags Platies



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

This is all new to me. So bare with me. I heard that once a platy female gives birth, she is lightly to give birth again in 4-5 weeks?

I have a 20 gallon right now set up for my three surviving fry. They are so small, but they are doing quite well! They are getting crushed flaked food. I have gotten information that you feel them 4-6 times a day? Is this accurate? 

No other fish are in the 20 gal tank, just them.

My question is, how do I know when the female is due for another bach of babies? I'm not experienced at all in this "breeding frenzy" LOL. However I'm really enjoying watching, and learning.

Can I isolate the mom in the 20 gal? Until she is ready to give birth? Or what should I do? When can the fry be mixed with the other members of the tank? What's the growth rate of fry platies? 

Thanks.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

GupLove said:


> This is all new to me. So bare with me. I heard that once a platy female gives birth, she is lightly to give birth again in 4-5 weeks?
> 
> First, welcome to livebearerhood!
> Platies gestation is 28 to 30 days, taking in factors like age of mom, temperature, etc.
> ...


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome!!

Ok I will do that with the turkey baser! 

I have tons of fake plants in there so once she gives birth they can all hide.

Awesome info! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

learn quick is an understatement....all that my platys and swordtails do when they see me approach the tank is want to be fed! lol

you're gonna have a load fun with these lil guys....

cheers!


----------

